
What's new in Apache Solr 5.2 - jonbaer
https://lucidworks.com/blog/whats-new-apache-solr-5-2/
======
MichaelCrawford
I tried to use solr once. Just once. Every time I had the slightest little
error it threw an exception stack trace in its log file. At least I knew to
enable the log file, the poor guy I inherited the project from didn't know one
could do that.

Those stack traces would show me what source file lines were impacted by my
misconfiguration, but they wouldn't explain what was wrong.

I never want to have anything to do with Solr ever again.

After a few days I asked the company owner why he didn't put "solr sucks" into
google before betting his company on it. When I tried I got 600,000 hits.

